# Colby, yt624



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I find my new yt 624 bower,pulls a little to left side when tracks are engaged, my honda 928 had side skids and rear skids and read that rear skids on blowers can cause that, so when I took rear skids off the 928 honda she was fine with just the front side skids and never pulled either way but straight, theres not enough space to put side skids on the buckets on the new yamahas because the augers are to close and bolts would hit off the auger, same problem I had when I put the bucket extension on, the bolts on sides of lower part were striking the auger ,had to use real small head bolts so it would'nt strike the auger, wondering now if the left rear skid may be adjusted down a bit further then the right rear skid however they look even but never measured it yet to see,anyone else run into this with just rear skids on the blowers


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe you're pushing down to much on the front. The front of the track should not be off the ground, this defiets the purpose of tracks. Mine never pulled because I added in-line skate wheels each side of the housing right from the beginning. (My best mod)


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Maybe you're pushing down to much on the front. The front of the track should not be off the ground, this defiets the purpose of tracks. Mine never pulled because I added in-line skate wheels each side of the housing right from the beginning. (My best mod)


I saw that on your pics before ,where did you get the wheels


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Amazon.ca 78mm asphalt and cement roller skate wheels with dual bearings.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Amazon.ca 78mm asphalt and cement roller skate wheels with dual bearings.


Ok thanks, ill look it up


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I may have a complete extra set here if you can't find them! 

I do, just need the 2 M8 SS bolts and 4 SS M8 fender washers





You might want 80mm and a different rubber compound if you're on gravel .


----------



## snowjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

HI! Chaulky and Coby. I guess I am now officially joining the Yt624ej club. I dropped the hammer on a new Yt 624 last week. I was able to “test drive” it in the 50 cm of snow that fell in Ottawa. Wow! The machine has some serious power for a “little” 6hp engine. While I was having fun with the 624 they were using a couple of 1028s to clear the parking lot. I had to do my best to avoid them since they had some serious discounts on those units. The 1028s are super quiet and have serious power, but I’m sure they would be overkill for my situation. I Haven’t tried my 624 very much in my own driveway yet. I am planning to do the Coby Skate wheel mod today since the 15-30cm of white stuff looks like its going to be 15-30mm of clear stuff. I sure hope the power stays on, so the boss doesn’t tell me that I should have bought a generator instead  I managed to buy the stainless hardware at a specialty hardware store but, I had a tough time sourcing the wheels until I found them at a Canadian Tire store. I was only able to find 76mm wheels, but I think they will be okay because that results in my machine being only 1mm (.040”) lower than Coby’s. I think it’s a great mod. Now I’ll be looking to sell my 2012 Honda 928TAS.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I hope you will do a review of pros and cons for both machines since you will have had a chance to use both, nobody seems to believe me when I say how great these are.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just ordered a set of blue roller skate wheels that have blue flashing LEDs inside when you roll them. I may not be the coolest guy but I should have the coolest snowblower side skids ever. 



This I will have to take a video of...


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Well I hope you will do a review of pros and cons for both machines since you will have had a chance to use both, nobody seems to believe me when I say how great these are.


Your right and I had all the hond' 724s, and 928s in all years and the little Yammie is awesome for the size of it light.fast and easy to use,not mention the snow it can flick out of the chute, all my buddys were amazed


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

snowjoke said:


> HI! Chaulky and Coby. I guess I am now officially joining the Yt624ej club. I dropped the hammer on a new Yt 624 last week. I was able to “test drive” it in the 50 cm of snow that fell in Ottawa. Wow! The machine has some serious power for a “little” 6hp engine. While I was having fun with the 624 they were using a couple of 1028s to clear the parking lot. I had to do my best to avoid them since they had some serious discounts on those units. The 1028s are super quiet and have serious power, but I’m sure they would be overkill for my situation. I Haven’t tried my 624 very much in my own driveway yet. I am planning to do the Coby Skate wheel mod today since the 15-30cm of white stuff looks like its going to be 15-30mm of clear stuff. I sure hope the power stays on, so the boss doesn’t tell me that I should have bought a generator instead  I managed to buy the stainless hardware at a specialty hardware store but, I had a tough time sourcing the wheels until I found them at a Canadian Tire store. I was only able to find 76mm wheels, but I think they will be okay because that results in my machine being only 1mm (.040”) lower than Coby’s. I think it’s a great mod. Now I’ll be looking to sell my 2012 Honda 928TAS.


Im supprised you found a new one, mine was 3160 tax in, what was yours, there was none left in Nl and only one left in Moncton where I got mine 2 weeks ago , you'll be pleased with it when you get used to using it , my biggest thing is the finger controlled chute lever, the amount of snow it can flick through the chute, and so light and easy to move around, my buddys were pretty amazed at that, i'm a former Honda owner for last 30 years, had them all but loves my Yamaha


----------



## snowjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Coby, Cool Wheels! I'm assuming that the skate wheel assembly replaces the existing bolt that secures the end of the scraper bar. Did you have to adjust your scraper bar down to allow the wheels to contact the ground? I know that my wheels are 76mm (1mm lower radius) compared to yours, but in order to get them to touch the ground I had to lower the scraper bar to 1/8 " above the ground. It seems like a pretty close shave. I have a paving stone drive way with the odd high and low stones so I may buy some 80 or 82 mm wheels to give my some more clearance.


----------



## snowjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Chaulky! I think there's a few yt624 left in the Montreal area. I bought mine at a small dealer in Ottawa and Yamaha has been offering rebates on them because of the lack of snow here. We just got significant snow about 2 weeks ago. I paid $2449.00 plus taxes and I was able to get a complete set of shear pins and a drift breaker bar with hardware included. It was something like $2776.00 out the door. They also had 3 YS1028J reduced to $3600. My neighbour came over to check out my "blue" machine yesterday. The 624 is a very impressive machine and I find that I can handle it much easier than my Honda 928. I think it feels every bit as powerful, it just takes smaller bites when its eating the snow. I just got back from doing my friends driveway (they're in Florida for another 6 weeks) with his Toro 10hp28 inch cut and man my back is sore. I felt like i had to push the thing and it bogged down very quickly in the 4inches of wet slushy snow. I know my new 624 has way more jam than that and it take much less effort to operate. One of these days if we get another decent snow, I'll try to do a side by side comparison the Honda versus the Yammie. The Yammie has more bells and whistles than the Honda, but the Honda is a very strong blower as well.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

snowjoke said:


> Hi Chaulky! I think there's a few yt624 left in the Montreal area. I bought mine at a small dealer in Ottawa and Yamaha has been offering rebates on them because of the lack of snow here. We just got significant snow about 2 weeks ago. I paid $2449.00 plus taxes and I was able to get a complete set of shear pins and a drift breaker bar with hardware included. It was something like $2776.00 out the door. They also had 3 YS1028J reduced to $3600. My neighbour came over to check out my "blue" machine yesterday. The 624 is a very impressive machine and I find that I can handle it much easier than my Honda 928. I think it feels every bit as powerful, it just takes smaller bites when its eating the snow. I just got back from doing my friends driveway (they're in Florida for another 6 weeks) with his Toro 10hp28 inch cut and man my back is sore. I felt like i had to push the thing and it bogged down very quickly in the 4inches of wet slushy snow. I know my new 624 has way more jam than that and it take much less effort to operate. One of these days if we get another decent snow, I'll try to do a side by side comparison the Honda versus the Yammie. The Yammie has more bells and whistles than the Honda, but the Honda is a very strong blower as well.


Oh yeah .not downing any Honda blowers at all just at spur of the moment sold my hss 928 with joystick for double what I payed for it, my buddy had the new yt624 and after using in on a stormy winter day I was very impressed, thats why when I sold the Honda I wanted a Yamaha for a change, but hard job to find one, really impressed on the snow it can throw, the one touch chute control, and how easy it is to flick around, like you said bigger models had arms tore off, me too,great machine


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

snowjoke said:


> Hey Coby, Cool Wheels! I'm assuming that the skate wheel assembly replaces the existing bolt that secures the end of the scraper bar. Did you have to adjust your scraper bar down to allow the wheels to contact the ground? I know that my wheels are 76mm (1mm lower radius) compared to yours, but in order to get them to touch the ground I had to lower the scraper bar to 1/8 " above the ground. It seems like a pretty close shave. I have a paving stone drive way with the odd high and low stones so I may buy some 80 or 82 mm wheels to give my some more clearance.


With the 78mm I adjusted nothing, I just removed the corner bolts and installed the wheels. 78mm wasn't selected at random, I measured several times with the mouth on the ground resting on the poly skid.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

And if you allow for rubber compression you might want to go to 80mm.


----------

